# Best line to use for Pompano?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

What line do you guys use for Pompano off a pier jigging pomp jigs with a spinning reel? Last year I used 10lb P-line Fluoroclear and it was good, but awefully stretchy (felt like fishing with a rubber band). Just wondering what everyone else is using.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I use Sufix Pro Mix or Tritanium in 6-10# test.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If mono, I like Diamond Illusion 8lb

If Braid, 8-10lb Power Pro


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Braid is the best choice I would think, no stretching and stronger.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

69Viking said:


> Braid is the best choice I would think, no stretching and stronger.


I fished 10# braid for pomps last year on the pier, missed a lot of hook ups because if it. It works for a light rod with a soft tip, but on a fast action rod, mono works better. I prefer fast action rods, so im sticking with mono unless I'm on the beach soaking some fleas, then I'll use braid for them


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Austin said:


> I fished 10# braid for pomps last year on the pier, missed a lot of hook ups because if it. It works for a light rod with a soft tip, but on a fast action rod, mono works better. I prefer fast action rods, so im sticking with mono unless I'm on the beach soaking some fleas, then I'll use braid for them


So the braid, being visible, is not a detractor? I would think the clearer your line the better since pomps have good eyesight. I have 20# Spiderwire Invisibraid on one of my smaller outfits I use for blues and spanish and it works perfectly....maybe I'll use it for the pomps and give it a try. My rod has a soft tip so this should work out ok.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i use what my budget allows, i like 10# braid but ive never really personally had any difference in results over 10# mono to be honest, however in the surf i get better casts so its nice there.

but anywhere from 8-15# mono is usually what im using

overall i prefer soaking fleas in the surf though ive grown to not like piers as much for some reason i like to get my feet wet lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Mascus said:


> So the braid, being visible, is not a detractor? I would think the clearer your line the better since pomps have good eyesight. I have 20# Spiderwire Invisibraid on one of my smaller outfits I use for blues and spanish and it works perfectly....maybe I'll use it for the pomps and give it a try. My rod has a soft tip so this should work out ok.


If you use braid, use a 18-24 inch 12-15lb. fluorocarbon leader for throwing a jig. Connect the braid to the leader using a uni-uni knot. No swivel needed. :thumbsup: Also, you dont really need 20# braid, but that is your preference.. I usually use 8 or 10# braid, since the breaking strength usually a bit stronger than it says it is.


----------

